# "We have 1 jail & 356 cemeteries"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gotta love a sheriff that gets it and makes it very clearly known to all.....



> HARRIS COUNTY, GA (WTVM) - Harris County Sheriff Mike Jolley does it again - creating a bold welcome sign that's now going viral.
> 
> The sign reads, "Our citizens have concealed weapons. If you kill someone, we might kill you back. We have ONE jail and 356 cemeteries. Enjoy your stay!"


'If you kill someone, we might kill you back' - GA sheriff's wel - WTVM.com-Columbus, GA News Weather & Sports


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Unambiguous enough so that any rogue can understand.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Awesome here's a peek...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Couldn't help thinking about the wild, wild West.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ya gotta love it. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Annie said:


> Couldn't help thinking about the wild, wild West


Ya gotta love her! She is my fav Annie. :vs_love:


----------

